# Seadek



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I have 10mm on the rear bench of my LT. I can't compare it to a standard boat cushion, but it has served me well.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I wouldn't compare it to a cushion but it does absorb a lot of vibration and you wont slip. It is a hell of a lot more comfortable than no cushion.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

does it hold up?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh it's waaaaay better than sitting on the deck, trust me! 

The seadek isn't as cushy as a 3" thick foam cushion naturally, but the nice thing is that it's always there, and you don't have to walk over or around it. Just do the whole area and walk/fish over it, and sit on it when you drive. Plus it quiets the boat down tremendously, especially when walking about. 

Tyler did my rear deck in the thickest blue over black, not sure how many mm's it is, but it's about 3/4" thick.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

now that was a great answer-----sold
thanks


----------



## AIL1978 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am looking at seadeck and Hydroturf. Anyone have any info on the hydroturf?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> I am looking at seadeck and Hydroturf.  Anyone have any info on the hydroturf?


If Hydroturf is what I remember, for jetski's, it can be rough on the feet. Seadek is softer, comes in more color options and Tyler @ Castaway Customs can custom cut sizes, thickness', logos, etc. 

I burned my knees & feet up pretty good riding a stand up jetski, however, that was a very different use of the non-skid. But I'm gonna stick with Seadek!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

one of my buddies has Hydroturf, the other has Sea Dek.
The materials seem the same.
The hydroturf seems great.
The SeaDek seems a bit pricey for what it is.
But at the end of the day, I'm probably going with SeaDek. lol

Don't let anyone fool you.
Hydroturf isn't harsh or rough on the knees.
And one can come across some deals in the blow out specials hydroturf has on their site.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

So does one use the seadek co. or castaways for a mail order?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> So does one use the seadek co. or castaways  for a mail order?


My buddy just ordered it from their website, but castaway can do some really nice custom work.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> So does one use the seadek co. or castaways  for a mail order?


If you want custom sizes, patterns, logo's, etc. I would go with Tyler @ Castaway. If you just need reel pads, or pre-sized sheets SeaDek co gets my vote!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Can any of you that had castaway customs do your boat tell me how much your custom work cost? I am trying to get an idea on the cost to have about 30 sq ft done.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was also wondering wat it cost... ill be having the floor done on my NMZ


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

SeaDek is not hard to measure, cut, and bevel.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cost is about $13.00 a sq. ft. and up depending ??? i just got a quote for the floor of the f & in a snow camo pattern at roughly $450.00 for a floor slightly less than 4' x 8'  i'm prolly gonna look into the hydro turf and install myself


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> cost is about $13.00 a sq. ft. and up depending ??? i just got a quote for the floor of the f & in a snow camo pattern  at roughly $450.00 for a floor slightly less than 4' x 8'    i'm prolly gonna look into the hydro turf and install myself


I was quoted at $12 a sq foot.
But then it didn't seem to add up for the overall price.
I would assume that the price is doubled since Tyler overlays seadek on seadek.
I would assume the price would be $24 a sq foot since it's double layered.

But anyway, Tyler has given me great prices.
my skiff pricd under $1000 to do completely, and installed. 

The front of my center console is $20 from other people, but tyler quoted me at $50.
I'm going to do it with Tyler because the quality is far superior.
The CNC cut & beveled pads instead of hand cut with a blade.


----------

